# Best Blade for Resawing Stabilized Woods and Burls



## aag562 (Jun 2, 2021)

So after going through a handful of blades from Grizzly that they gave me when I bought the band saw its time for me to pull money out of my pocket. I resaw and or cut fresh cured epoxy, dry burl, burl that's been stabilized, or other hardwood that has also been stabilized. I need a blade that will last because im not a fan of changing a 105 inch blade. I've done some research on the internet and they seem to all point in the direction of Timber wolf TAS Sis 1/2" 3pc or Highland 1/2 resaw blade. I know these are premium blades Highland with shipping is close to $50 my question is are they worth it? Do you get twice the life out of them and do you get that much better of a cut? I appreciate your comments!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 2, 2021)

I would go with carbide but you're gonna be in the $100+ range

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aag562 (Jun 2, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I would go with carbide but you're gonna be in the $100+ range


Well after cutting the pieces I posted last night a brand new 3/4" grizzly blade is trash. Honestly is trash can't even go through fresh cured epoxy. After the third cut it was smoking . So if I can get life out of a carbide $100 dollars is the same as 3 blades and 20 cuts. The time spent on adjustments is hours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 2, 2021)

Grizzly blades are garbage anyway. Imo.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2021)

do not use wood slicer on green wood.
Eric gave you good advise. his price is a little low. I buy carbon steel blades from Supercut. I get a lot more cuts than 1 or 2. 144" is a little over $20. 2 of my saws have supercut- one has carbide. Why- I cut wet wood and a lot of burl. It can have anything in it. rocks-nails-wire. run into hard objects- carbide or any other wood blade and blade is done.
I never even used grizzly blade on saw- they live up to their Reputation of being crap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 2, 2021)

I can't comment on using it for stabilized wood or burls, but I will say I've been extremely impressed with the Timber Wolf blade I got. I've cut a lot of large, dripping wet logs for bowl blanks and have been wondering for a few months when I'll need to sharpen it or get a new one. It just keeps going without any signs of slowing down, so it will definitely be my go to for a replacement when the time comes. I have the 1/2" x 3 AS blade. If I remember correctly, it was only about $40 on Amazon so the cost of going to a carbide for what I use it for was never really a consideration.

Again, I can't personally comment on it as I've never had one but in doing my own research I found a lot of comments about the Highland blades breaking early in their use. That led me to go with Timber Wolf and I've been extremely happy since.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> I can't comment on using it for stabilized wood or burls, but I will say I've been extremely impressed with the Timber Wolf blade I got. I've cut a lot of large, dripping wet logs for bowl blanks and have been wondering for a few months when I'll need to sharpen it or get a new one. It just keeps going without any signs of slowing down, so it will definitely be my go to for a replacement when the time comes. I have the 1/2" x 3 AS blade. If I remember correctly, it was only about $40 on Amazon so the cost of going to a carbide for what I use it for was never really a consideration.
> 
> Again, I can't personally comment on it as I've never had one but in doing my own research I found a lot of comments about the Highland blades breaking early in their use. That led me to go with Timber Wolf and I've been extremely happy since.


carbide blade will probably outlast highland 5-10 to 1 do the math. I cut a LOT of wood. Carbide is dedicated to 21" saw for cutting exotics- hard like coco and kingwood. 2 years now and it still cuts like butter. They cannot be compared..


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 2, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> carbide blade will probably outlast highland 5-10 to 1 do the math. I cut a LOT of wood. Carbide is dedicated to 21" saw for cutting exotics- hard like coco and kingwood. 2 years now and it still cuts like butter. They cannot be compared..


Thanks Mike! 

Is this the site for Supercut? https://supercutbandsaw.com/ 

What blade material do you use; Premium Gold Carbide? Might have to change it up and give them a try next time.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> Is this the site for Supercut? https://supercutbandsaw.com/
> 
> What blade material do you use; Premium Gold Carbide? Might have to change it up and give them a try next time.


Yep that is them. I cut a lot of wet wood. use 3 TPI 1/2" .025 carbon steel on 143" saw and 3TPI 1" .032 carbon steel on 167. I have used the gold but with carbide for resaw it is a waste for me. I buy 12 blades at a time and get number 13 for free. also they are 25 miles from me. very helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 2, 2021)

Carbide blades are too expensive If there is any risk of hitting metal or bits of rock. Here’s an AAW post where I explain how I silver solder my own blades for $6 to $7 each:

https://www.aawforum.org/community/threads/brazing-bandsaw-blades-cut-from-coils.17511/#post-178403


For those interested, here’s a Lennox coil on eBay that should be great for cutting green wood that is only 70 cents per foot (plus sales tax):

Lenox 250 Foot Coil 1/2" x 3 Tooth .025" Flex Back Carbon Bandsaw Blade Stock
https://www.ebay.com/itm/384158556820


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Carbide blades are too expensive If there is any risk of hitting metal or bits of rock. Here’s an AAW post where I explain how I silver solder my own blades for $6 to $7 each:
> 
> https://www.aawforum.org/community/threads/brazing-bandsaw-blades-cut-from-coils.17511/#post-178403
> 
> ...


No shipping or anything else. That is $8.40 for one 144. Plus sh. Let us say $10 a blade. I pay $10 more for a good blade I just have to put on saw. For someone like me that would rather cut than work on saw that is small savings considering I can make much more cutting. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 2, 2021)

You can try bimetal blades too, prices in between carbide and carbon steel. I used them.a lot when I was.processing a lot of desert iron wood. They don't normally come in the thin or flexback though. If you have a 14" bandsaw I would stay away from carbide, they fatigue on small wheels and break prematurely, at least that is my experience. with a Lennox trimaster.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aag562 (Jun 2, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> do not use wood slicer on green wood.
> Eric gave you good advise. his price is a little low. I buy carbon steel blades from Supercut. I get a lot more cuts than 1 or 2. 144" is a little over $20. 2 of my saws have supercut- one has carbide. Why- I cut wet wood and a lot of burl. It can have anything in it. rocks-nails-wire. run into hard objects- carbide or any other wood blade and blade is done.
> I never even used grizzly blade on saw- they live up to their Reputation of being crap.


I was given the blades from grizzly because they messed up on my order. I would normally not them. Thank you for the advice I do appreciate it. I normally don't cut green wood as I mentioned its 90% stabilized woods and burl. I will check the site mentioned. Amazon so far is the best price @ $3 150 3/4 3tpi


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 2, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> No shipping or anything else. That is $8.40 for one 144. Plus sh. Let us say $10 a blade. I pay $10 more for a good blade I just have to put on saw. For someone like me that would rather cut than work on saw that is small savings considering I can make much more cutting. Different strokes for different folks.


I’m still trying to figure out how to break even in this hobby so I try to save money wherever I can. Some days I do wish that could make a living selling BLM burl Like you, but I need to retire first.

Anyway, that price above is just something that I found doing a quick search on eBay. I‘ve already bought 3 blade coils for myself at 50 cents a foot which I think included shipping. This means a 133 inches (11 ft) blade for my 18” Jet bandsaw cost me $5.50 each plus about 15 cents in silver solder and 10 minutes to my time to grind and solder. Nice thing is I always have a sharp blade in hand whenever I want one. This is really meant for people want to save some money, or just like doing something for themselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2021)

aag562 said:


> I was given the blades from grizzly because they messed up on my order. I would normally not them. Thank you for the advice I do appreciate it. I normally don't cut green wood as I mentioned its 90% stabilized woods and burl. I will check the site mentioned. Amazon so far is the best price @ $3 150 3/4 3tpi


do not buy supercut from amazon- go to website- buy direct.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> You can try bimetal blades too, prices in between carbide and carbon steel. I used them.a lot when I was.processing a lot of desert iron wood. They don't normally come in the thin or flexback though. If you have a 14" bandsaw I would stay away from carbide, they fatigue on small wheels and break prematurely, at least that is my experience. with a Lennox trimaster.....


The supercut gold is a biMetal. You are right on wide Carbide blades. I use the lennox CT. It can be resharpened. People say the Laguna re-saw master in 3/4 lasts a long time on 14".


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> I’m still trying to figure out how to break even in this hobby so I try to save money wherever I can. Some days I do wish that could make a living selling BLM burl Like you, but I need to retire first.
> 
> Anyway, that price above is just something that I found doing a quick search on eBay. I‘ve already bought 3 blade coils for myself at 50 cents a foot which I think included shipping. This means a 133 inches (11 ft) blade for my 18” Jet bandsaw cost me $5.50 each plus about 15 cents in silver solder and 10 minutes to my time to grind and solder. Nice thing is I always have a sharp blade in hand whenever I want one. This is really meant for people want to save some money, or just like doing something for themselves.


I do not think Hobby and breaking even go together. seems hobby is something you do for fun- like fishing or hunting-Money pits.
mine is a Hobby gone bad- turned into business. I enjoy it and it does do more than break even. some people have to stay more than just busy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 16, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> No shipping or anything else. That is $8.40 for one 144. Plus sh. Let us say $10 a blade. I pay $10 more for a good blade I just have to put on saw. For someone like me that would rather cut than work on saw that is small savings considering I can make much more cutting. Different strokes for different folks.


@Mike1950, What Supercut 144” blades are you getting for anywhere near $8.40 each? Nothing I’ve found on their websites comes close to that price on their website.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 16, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> @Mike1950, What Supercut 144” blades are you getting for anywhere near $8.40 each? Nothing I’ve found on their websites comes close to that price on their website.


I think you miss read or I miss say. I pay 20-25. My thought is do what I do best and ta hell with the rest. I can cut a lot of blanks in the time it takes to make a blade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 16, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I think you miss read or I miss say. I pay 20-25. My thought is do what I do best and ta hell with the rest. I can cut a lot of blanks in the time it takes to make a blade.


I misread what you were saying. I braze my own blades because it takes a lot less time than sharpening which didn’t work very well for me and the 75% savings is nice whenever I dull a blade like when hitting a nail or rock. There’s a lot in this hobby that doesn’t make financial sense when considering all the time and cost involved (I.e. chainsaw milling), but I find some satisfaction in knowing that I did it myself. Still if I had your burls then I might not mind spending $25 on blades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 28, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> do not use wood slicer on green wood.
> Eric gave you good advise. his price is a little low. I buy carbon steel blades from Supercut. I get a lot more cuts than 1 or 2. 144" is a little over $20. 2 of my saws have supercut- one has carbide. Why- I cut wet wood and a lot of burl. It can have anything in it. rocks-nails-wire. run into hard objects- carbide or any other wood blade and blade is done.
> I never even used grizzly blade on saw- they live up to their Reputation of being crap.


Mike, I remembered this thread and was able to locate it. I recently took delivery of a 17” Grizzly bandsaw and the blade is in fact crap. I will be cutting sycamore, maple, Russian olive and other dry slaps into bowl and spindle blanks. Do you think the Supercut 1/2“ carbon steel 3TPI is best suited for my needs? Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> Mike, I remembered this thread and was able to locate it. I recently took delivery of a 17” Grizzly bandsaw and the blade is in fact crap. I will be cutting sycamore, maple, Russian olive and other dry slaps into bowl and spindle blanks. Do you think the Supercut 1/2“ carbon steel 3TPI is best suited for my needs? Cheers.


Yep it will work just fine. I would buy more than one. one rock or nail and they are trash. But will cut a lot of wood. i will cut for days with one blade then the noise or sparks and blade is gone. If you are cutting green use beeswax or a spray bottle with 50/50 mix of water degreaser. sap builds up on blade which creates heat which kills steel. Good luck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> The supercut gold is a biMetal. You are right on wide Carbide blades. I use the lennox CT. It can be resharpened. People say the Laguna re-saw master in 3/4 lasts a long time on 14".


I would like to update this post. i finally broke my woodmaster CT. had a Laguna re-saw king in reserve. put it on my saw and thought- pretty thin -I will save the $50 difference laguna $200 CT $150 in less wasted wood. went to cut one piece of Coco. Could have cut straighter with a dull chainsaw. re adjusted saw- GRRRR what A POS........... ordered 2 CTs. cut straight as an arrow and like hot knife through butter. Have the Laguna hanging on wall. I look at it when I have a desire to ruin my day. Grrrr

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 3


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 29, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Yep it will work just fine. I would buy more than one. one rock or nail and they are trash. But will cut a lot of wood. i will cut for days with one blade they the noise or sparks and blade is gone. If you are cutting green use beeswax or a spray bottle with 50/50 mix of water degreaser. sap builds up on blade which creates heat which kills steel. Good luck


Thank you sir. Will order today.

Signed, your obedience and humble servant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Maverick (Dec 29, 2022)

Bill, thanks for resurrecting this thread, it was an interesting and informative read.


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 29, 2022)

Maverick said:


> Bill, thanks for resurrecting this thread, it was an interesting and informative read.


Some threads stick in my mind and this is one of them. Then there are times I find myself in the garage and wonder why I’m there.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> Some threads stick in my mind and this is one of them. Then there are times I find myself in the garage and wonder why I’m there.


That is normal- what is bad is when you think you are in shop but the chicken crapping on your shoe proves you are in chicken coop- Damitka....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

